# I clipped the quick!!!



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

So, because the groomer decided not to trim Bella's nails (annoying...) she desperately needed them to be done.

So, yesterday afternoon seemed like a good time.

All was going well. She wasn't even squirming that much. I showed her the treat and then put it on the ground where she could see it. Trimmed one foot...let her lick the treat (but not eat it), then on to the next. 

She did SO wonderfully...and then I got to the last nail. The LAST stinking nail!!! And I clipped...and 'yikes!' I got her. Thankfully I bought the quick stop stuff, and my hubby was around to grab me a wet towl. She only bled for about 45 seconds to a minute, but it felt like an eternity to me. 

She did so great and then I hurt her! Have a scarred her for life?!?!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i have done it countless times, surprisingly more on Gypsy than Inca, its never plesent and i can go moneths without doing it but then, just one misgudgment and it bleads, but it stops so quick and half the time the dont even flinch when it happens.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She won't be scarred for life Paula.  Though you might want to do some fake nail trimmings, like just clip one nail, then treat a lot and leave ect. to be sure she's still fine with it.

I use a Dremmel for nail trimming myself, they're very easy to handle, very fast, can come with a charger, and you can literally not quick the dog! Here's a good guide to get the general idea if you are interested in one:
http://homepages.udayton.edu/~jmerenski1/doberdawn/index.html


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very interesting, Enneirda! 

Bella doesn't like the noise of the clippers, do the dremmels sound like that?

She gives a suggestion to use panty hose for long haired dogs. Do you? Sounds like a great idea to me! 

Has anyone tried the trimmers with the sensor in it? They're kind of expensive, but worth it to not do that again!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> Bella doesn't like the noise of the clippers, do the dremmels sound like that?


Dremmels sounds like sanders. Theres a werrrrr sounds when it's on, and a slight grating as it files the nail.



> She gives a suggestion to use panty hose for long haired dogs. Do you? Sounds like a great idea to me!


All my dogs have poodle feet (fur shaved very short up to the wrist joint) and I never trim their leg hair, so I just hold it down as I hold their leg normally. I have heard a panty hose or sock work well for fuzzy feet, I would give it a try. 



> Has anyone tried the trimmers with the sensor in it? They're kind of expensive, but worth it to not do that again!!


Would you mind linking to one? I don't think I've seen one like that.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I've seen those at pet smart, thy are the gilloteen stlye
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147419&lmdn=Grooming


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

It sounded like a really good product, so I googled it to see if they are sold in the UK and came across a load of bad reviews on Amazon 

http://www.amazon.com/MiracleCorp-P...rtBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RWC4O0DJEZM4I


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wowzer that is alot of bad reviews....that sure won't be on my list of must haves


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank goodness you googled it before any of us bought one thinkng it would keep our doggies safe. I was just thinking that I am going over to see my daughter in Daytona in a couple of weeks and would get one there. I have never clipped Teddy's nails (too afraid I would hurt him) so took him to the vet - what did he do? Cut the poor wee thing's quick! Ouch.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

From those reviews I wouldn't touch that thing with a ten foot poll lol. It looks cool, but obvious doesn't work well at all...

This is my dremmel, if anyone would like to see it: http://www.mytoolstore.com/dremel/7700-02.html


----------

